# Ben Suef Security



## rminnovation (Dec 27, 2015)

I am being offered a position in Egypt which will involve frequent travel from Cairo to Beni Suef. Any advice would be welcome on the security situation for expats in Ben Suef and security when travelling from Cairo to Ben Suef.


----------



## kero_feuz (Aug 16, 2014)

It's a normal question usually asked by the people who has a plan to go to Egypt. Try to be in a crowded places its your safe place avoid any argument with people you don't know. Totally safe 100% can grantee this for you. Enjoy your stay in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

rminnovation said:


> I am being offered a position in Egypt which will involve frequent travel from Cairo to Beni Suef. Any advice would be welcome on the security situation for expats in Ben Suef and security when travelling from Cairo to Ben Suef.




Check with your embassy for travel advice.. 
Is the company offering a car and a driver or are you expected to make your own way there?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No one can guarantee safety so please do not suggest that you can..


----------



## rminnovation (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi thank you for your comments. Yes the company will provide car and driver. My concern is with the security on the road south from Cairo to Beni Suef.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

rminnovation said:


> Hi thank you for your comments. Yes the company will provide car and driver. My concern is with the security on the road south from Cairo to Beni Suef.


To be honest.. if I was being offered the job I would say no. I live in Cairo and have done for many years and I know the hotspots to avoid when I am around town. I am not scared to live here but then I am street wise after all these years. 
One thing to check out is insurance.. I know people who are employed by foreign companies have to leave town if trouble is anticipated, not because they are scared but their insurance is no longer valid in the event of trouble.


----------



## rminnovation (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you for the honest feedback. Food for thought indeed.


----------

